

How to Forecast App Downloads - zerobudgetdev
https://medium.com/p/how-to-forecast-your-app-downloads-814c09f522ac/?

======
erdemg
Hey Carlotta, what are your assumptions when using the graphs? how do you
conclude to base your forecast on a linear or a quadratic etc model?

